
One of the most popular YouTubers John Bain in the gaming world has died aged 33 - Eurongreyjoy
https://www.businessinsider.de/totalbiscuit-popular-youtube-games-critic-dies-from-cancer-aged-33-2018-5?r=UK&IR=T
======
dbg31415
More comments can be found here:

* Totalbiscuit, one of gaming's most popular YouTubers, has passed away | Hacker News || [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17150221](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17150221)

